# jailed lighttpd strange errors



## Beeblebrox (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm trying to move my lighttpd service into its jail. The jail also houses php5.

lighttpd does not start as service, shows no error message why the service does not start even in debug-log mode. lighttpd.conf context is fine and no stale pid file in jail/var/run. Does start non deamonized, shows no errors in log:
`# lighttpd -D -f /usr/lo*/etc/light*/lighttpd.conf`

ANSWER: Start the server for the first instance as below (no -D):
`# lighttpd -f /usr/lo*/etc/light*/lighttpd.conf`


----------

